# Where can I find Space Marine Names?



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well the title basicly says it all.

I'm looking for a place I can find good Gothic style names to use for Space Marines. I've tried google but it directs me to "Goth" type names, like I'm naming some emo kid who thinks he's a vampire. Any help or suggestions in this would be greatly appricated.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Heresy does have a Space Marine name generator. I've found some pretty good names by using it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well firstly don't look for 'gothic' names- look for germanic, scandinavian, classical (latin/ancient greek), celtic names etc on top of the name generator DeathJester921 suggested.

If you're looking for Imperial or Chaos Space Marine names then this site is really good as- Names


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

The way I name my space marines is I take different latin roots and put them together while slightly adding or changing the lettering. For example, one person I created (he's not a space marine) was a terrible and corrupt king. His name is Attem Sceptriox (I know it sound very different but this is the way I do it. They are all based on old latin)

Attem=corrupt
Scept=kingdom
Riox=cruelty and malice (slightly different spelling)

This will help http://archives.nd.edu/latgramm.htm click on the "english to latin" highlight.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

The gw site before it got revamped had a sick dark angels name generator, but i think with the update, like the DA, it fell by the wayside...shame...


----------

